# Splinters...



## Roose Hurro (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry, I couldn't help it... I found this funny:  http://stuckinmassachusetts.blogspot.com/2011/01/splinters.html

Anybody else have some funny story they've read/heard and would like to share?


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 5, 2011)

That's not a funny story.

That's a shit joke.

This is a funny story.


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 5, 2011)

That was not worth my time.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 7, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> That's not a funny story.
> 
> That's a shit joke.
> 
> *This** is a funny story.*



Actually, more of a stupid story... or should I say, a story loaded with stupid.

Here then, try this:  http://www.onlyfunnystories.com/most embarrassing moment.asp



> A woman and her sister were at the mall and passed by a store that sold a variety of nuts. As they were looking at the display case, the boy behind the counter asked if they needed any help. The woman replied, "No, I'm just looking at your nuts." The sister started to laugh hysterically, the boy grinned, and she turned beet red and walked away.




Heh... went to the next page, and found this:



> Sure, there are some pretty stupid criminals out there. Yet this excerpt from a Washington Post article proves that not all criminals are dumb â€“ in fact, some are so clever that the Post labeled this article, "The Best Comeback Line Ever"
> 
> In summary, the police arrested Patrick Lawrence, a 22-year-old white male, resident of Dacula, GA, in a pumpkin patch at 11:38 p.m. on Friday.
> 
> ...


----------



## theLight (Feb 7, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 9, 2011)

Feel free to donate something better, that's what this thread is for, after all.


----------

